# So Father's Day is coming up......



## CASE_Sensitive (Jul 22, 2013)

Just wondering if you're anticipating a good day, disappointment, duty sex, blow your mind kind of sex, etc, etc.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

That's what anniversaries are for. Fathers day is for the child/parent relationship.


----------



## Sporto (Jun 18, 2012)

Not expecting anything.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

I have never understood this line of thinking. It is Fathers Day, it is for my children to show some appreciation for me. 

I do not anticipate my wife to do anything special for me because I am not her Father.

I actually don't expect much from my children either, my reward will be when I know I have raised them to be decent human beings who are capable of thriving on their own. Independant people who have all the tools they need to survive in todays society.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Hmm. I'll call my Dad. My son will probably call me. We all live far apart.

As far as sex, it will probably be just like most other Sundays - mind-blowing sex for us both!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

She jokingly refers to it as Fathers Day Fellatio. Luckily, she doesn't have a "Holiday Head" mentality. Birthdays, anniversaries..... Oral is a big part of our sex life, even after 30 years together.

For you guys suffering, have hope. Her response to my advance on her on Fathers Day morning 2007 was, "You touching me like that repulses me!"

We've come a long way.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

Wife already has a date night planned for us, and informed me that sex is on the agenda, and to her credit, she seems somewhat enthused about it. Our kids are little, so they don't get Father's Day. Knock on wood, wife has been in a good mood with me recently, and when she talked about our date night, also mentioned in a roundabout way that we need to have more sex than once a year. Hopefully a turn-around? Guess proof will be in the pudding. Let's just say I hope she's good for her word and doesn't pull "I'm too tired" like she did over a year ago.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Mind blowing sex for Father's Day?...you're funny. I don't even know what that is anymore.


----------



## U.E. McGill (Nov 27, 2013)

Awesome breakfast buffet by me. Beer, eggs, bacon, oysters, crab legs. 

I have no intention of reliving my children's conception. It started with me making a deposit in a cup. This time I want my wife to be there!


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

hey, if a nice bottle of Bourbon showed up, I would not send it back!


----------



## BostonBruins32 (Nov 2, 2013)

sexual activity will not be and is not expected to be part of fathers day. I don't take the day very seriously. I essentially focus on my daily relationship with my daughter. 

So on Fathers day, or easter, or november 8th, or february 20th, I feel the same about my parenting.


----------



## homedepot (May 13, 2014)

Funny we all don't really bother with that day too much. Anal would be nice though................


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Will be awesome day with kids and bedroom romp with my GF that night. She thinks Aunt Flo is coming so that means Father's Day BJ :smthumbup:


----------



## long_done (Jun 5, 2014)

I'll have a great day with my kids. That'll be about it.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

CASE_Sensitive said:


> Just wondering if you're anticipating a good day, disappointment, duty sex, *blow your mind kind of sex*, etc, etc.


LOL...on father's day??

Can't say I'm expecting THAT, but I get THAT all the time anyways...I'm divorced! 


I really don't care about father's day...my father was a selfish dik, and he always expected recognition for dropping his seed. Would have been nice if he spent some quality time with his kids. 

I'm a great Dad, my kids tell me all the time, and I have a wonderful relationship with both of them. Honestly, to me Father's day is just another made up commercial holiday. 

I love my kids, they love me...they don't have to prove it with gifts. 

George Carlin said:
_
"Father's day is mother-fawkers day"_


----------



## Happyfamily (Apr 15, 2014)

Husband says it's stupid to have an assigned day people have to genuflect, and if anybody brings it up, we're in trouble.


----------

